# Anyone Turkey Hunt Zaleski?



## ultra elite 55 (Apr 9, 2012)

I grew up around Columbus and that is where I do most of my hunting but I am currently in college at OU. I have permission to hunt 100 acres that borders Zaleski (actually surrounded by Zaleski on 3 sides, the road is on the other side). But I was wondering if anyone has hunted it. I am used to hunting field birds and am getting pretty beat up by these mountain birds haha! I havent heard much as far as gobbling I did pass a jake up hoping he would make it another year. Are there a good number of birds in the area what types of areas have you all been most successful in? I can walk for miles onto Zaleski from this property but truth be told it all looks the same and I am struggling! Any help or suggestions are appreciated!


----------

